# Parts and repair for Ford 172 GF engine



## mattyt1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a ford gasoline powered 172 gf engine. I believe it to be around a 1980 model year it is in an industrial sullair air compressor. I cannot get a very good spark out of distributor. I have great spark from coil to a spark plug on block but a very faint spark out of distributor to plugs. Any ideas? I changed coil points condenser and hot wired hot side of coil. I want to get cap and rotor but I cannot find. Any cars the same? Thanks


----------



## Robertison (May 21, 2013)

I think you should find some good auto blogs, forums or websites which discuss common car problems, their reasons and their solutions. One such source is www.hiperformer.com/engine_basics where you can find some good engine repair tips, which may definitely help you on this problem.


----------

